# Oracle - grinding wont stop when it should ! Then doesnt tamp



## ian_s (7 mo ago)

I believe my machine is continuing to grind beans when it should have stopped (on some occasions it continues for in excess of 20 to 30 seconds. This results in an excess of coffee which means the tamping process does not work, the tamping fan is covered in coffee. I assume that all the coffee that is ground on any one occasion should end up in the basket, rather than waiting for the next grind
The machine is new to me, refurbished !
I have tried adjusting the removable shaft above the tamping fan to make it longer, this makes no difference, excess coffee continues to be ground.
I have adjusted the tamp pressure and duration in the machine menu, both higher pressure and lower pressure. This makes no difference.
I have also adjusted the grind setting (finer and coarser). This does give finer or coarser coffee but does not stop the excess of coffee being ground.
I have taken the tamp fan out and cleaned it several times.
I have factory reset the machine.
I have tried grinding two different types of beans, with no significant difference.
I have attached some photos to try and help you diagnose the problem.
The first is of the portafilter showing non or incorrectly tamped coffee
Any suggestions before I decide to return it ?
Thanks in advance









The second is of the fan just after removed from machine with coffee that built up above it (I assume as a consequence of the grinding not stopping, having already filling the basket)









The third showing the adjustable fan shaft adjusted to try and minimise the coffee ground into the basket by making it longer.









I suspect the problem is that the machine isn't sensing the amount of coffee ground correctly.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Send it back. I had one a couple of years ago that was the same and couldn't get a consistent dose or tamp out of it.


----------



## ian_s (7 mo ago)

Back it went, confirmed as faulty. Decided that the auto tamping feature was probably a complication too far and a bit of a reliability risk. Bought a Barista Touch instead for its auto milk frothing and a 'calibrated' spring tamper instead from Amazon.


----------

